# LOCAL MEET UP'S



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Meet on the 15th list of names  of girls who can come ?

1. Emma  
2. Jule
3. Andrea (I should be able to come, but for a short time)


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

that will be good, bo lovely to meet you.  Put your name on the list


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

kelly it will be lovely to meet you hun   
finally haha lol 
kara that sounds good lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Meet on the 15th list of names  of girls who can come ? (next meet 28th may )

harvesters, sarn park , bridgend

1. Emma  
2. Jule
3. Andrea (I should be able to come, but for a short time)


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Meet on the 15th list of names  of girls who can come ? (next meet 28th may )

harvesters, sarn park , bridgend

1. Emma  
2. Jule
3. Andrea (I should be able to come, but for a short time)
4. LJE


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Id love to come and meet you all, but working till six
Wha time are you all meeting?

Would love to catch up before my 1st op on 19th (lap, tube removed)


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oohhh girls i have just watched it on sky plus... brilliant so proud of you all, was the little boy sam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they will probably still be there hun, not long til your op then

i would love to come but can't swap days etc as tx is up and coming

yeah that was sam isn't he cute


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

hey leighsa yes we wil stil be there hopefully be there for a good few hours after lol 
we will have to arrange a time to suit everyone xxxxx


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Where are you meeting? and what time maybe i can finish a bit earlier in work?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

yes sam is gorgeous.. will make a fine husband for maia in the future... sorry i cant help it i am a cupid at heart


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

we already thought that popsi they make a nice little couple lol leighsa we meet at mcarther glen harvester bridgend wuld be great to meet you


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for putting my name down Jule.  I'll be there.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats ok Lisa.  Leighsa we meet Harvester at Sarn can meet anytime.  Ill be there from bout 4.45 so we can meet whenever best for everyone.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Kara -We live near to Llanelli so it's a good 115 mile round trip. We won't be able to make it to the next meet, because we are off on our hols to Lanzarote. We are deffinately going to try to come to a meet soon though.


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry won't be able to make the 15th away on holiday but will be there on the 28th.  Have a great time on the 15th will be thinking og you all xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow helen holiday sound very nice

i live down in pembrokeshire, you are welcome to any meet

maybe one day with will do a closer one to us

rach you lucky girl


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Rach,

Have a lovely relaxing time on your hols.


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Which Harvester are you meeting at? I can be there for about 6.30


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

leighsa

it is the harvester at sarn park service, bridgend


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara and pix do you need a lift on the 15th


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls we have to mix the night away thread and the meet up thread in here   which will be pretty confusing , we wil have to learn to write in coloured writing for night away thread lol got to learn how to first  

So girls whos up for a night away somewhere suggestion pleases and who would like 
to come ??
1.Emma


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

So girls whos up for a night away somewhere suggestion pleases and who would like 
to come ??
1.Emma 
2.kara (depending on lots lol)


Michelle i won't need a lift as i can't make the 15th May as im in work (next meet after the 15th is the 28th)


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

1. Emma  
2. Jule
3. Andrea (I should be able to come, but for a short time)
4. Leighsa (finally get to meet ya guys b4 my op) definately be there. x


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Will be sorry to miss the meet but will be there on the next one.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

What time is the meet up planned for?

*Don't think I can stretch my purse strings to a night away girls, sorry!!  *


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm hopefully up for both - but will let you know for sure nearer the time. 

Alcohol, shopping and spa - 3 of my fave things - add in food and I'm away 
If you are thinking of Spa - what about the Bath spa - they do 2 hour sessions and you can add in treatments if wanted? May be busy with tourists in the summer but good shopping and not too far for some of us.....


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy do you have a link to this spa?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

So girls whos up for a night away somewhere suggestion pleases and who would like 
to come ??
1.Emma 
2.kara (depending on lots lol)
3. Jule

Girls why do we gave to mix the threads this is gonna be really confusing!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls
The reason why all meet ups are on one thread is so they are all in one place and also I needed to tidy up the board as there are lots of active threads which aren't all needed and some which actually shouldn't be here and you should be using other parts of the website. I hope you understand.
If you copy and paste the lists as you would normally do and to change the colour you highlight the text and select the colour you want from the list on the change color tab above, so you would have the following as an example

So girls whos up for a night away somewhere suggestion pleases and who would like 
to come ??

1.Emma 
2.kara (depending on lots lol)
3. Jule

Meet on the 15th list of names of girls who can come ? (next meet 28th may )

harvesters, sarn park , bridgend

1. Emma 
2. Jule
3. Andrea (I should be able to come, but for a short time)
4. LJE


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we understand shell

its great thats the ivf wales board is busy


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooo yes 
I'm sure you girls and the ARGC girls keep in in a full time position    I think you are in competition with each other


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Michelle so sorry that it has taken me so long to get back about your kind offer of a lift. I would love one please, if you are planning on going   Don't worry if not going, happy to do the next   thanks x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

This is the link for the Bath Spa I mentioned..... 
http://www.thermaebathspa.com/

PS Sorry for the delay - I still haven't learned to cut on paste on my laptop yet  (only had it 4 months )

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow that looks very nice


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is a list for the meet up on the 15th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend

1.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can some one put me down for the 28th May, i've lost the mouse to my laptop and i am useless without it.

Why isn't baby sam coming to meet, he is my little darling


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

This is a list for the meet up on the 15th May .... (What time girls?)

Harvester, Sarn Park Bridgend

1. Andrea (hopefully)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)

no baby sam so amanda can have a little break and stay for food


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

15th may meet 
1. Emma  
2. Jule
3. Andrea (I should be able to come, but for a short time)
4. Leighsa (finally get to meet ya guys b4 my op) definately be there. x 
5.Lje 
Any time to suit u girls ??
Are you coming michelle ??

28th may meet !! Is this whitsun week ??


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I wont be able to stay after 6 ish so I can probably be there for around 4ish


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie i think that could be whitsun week, the bank holiday is the 25th may


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

On 15th i can be there for 5pm.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If i do go i can't stay for food.  Whats the earliest everyone is getting there.  I can be there for 4


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

15th May (Fri)  Names below for meet at Harvester, Sarn

Are we saying 4pm onwards?

1. Emma  
2. Jule
3. Andrea (I should be able to come, but for a short time)
4. Leighsa (finally get to meet ya guys b4 my op) definately be there. x 
5.Lje


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sorry i can't come to this one girls but looking forward to seeing you all on the 28th


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry girls i can't come to this meet but definitely be there at the next.  Have fun!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Any body else coming ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)

no baby sam so amanda can have a little break and stay for food


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix

no baby sam so amanda can have a little break and stay for food


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

15th May (Fri)  Names below for meet at Harvester, Sarn

Are we saying 4pm onwards?

1. Emma  
2. Jule
3. Andrea (I should be able to come, but for a short time)
4. Leighsa (finally get to meet ya guys b4 my op) definately be there. x 
5.Lje 


Is anybody else coming on friday?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ill be there bout 5pm on Fri, looking forward to it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

will let you know tomorrow if coming fri


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wish i could come girls

i will miss you all while im in work and your having a good chin wag, have a glass of water for me lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pull a sickie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am so tempted but i need to save that just incase i really do need it

your a bad influence on me lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi all, I wont be there tomorrow (still a little sore) but will be there on the 28th.

Looking forward to it

See you all then


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi 

gonna give tomorrow a miss and come to meet in half term.

have a good meet girls.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have a fab night tomorrow girls

i will be thinking of you all chatting away annoying the staff lol


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

so what is the earliest anyone is getting there tomorrow?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont think I am going to be able to make either of these Im afraid  

Work is just completely manic at the moment so I would not be able to get there until probably 6:30/7pm - and as I am trying to keep myself stress-free/chilled out for the start of treatment I have my sensible head on. 

Hope you all have a lovely time this evening - I am going to have my home-made version of "Simply Chicken" (hold the peas!) and sugar-free jelly for my tea so I'll be with you all in spirit lol

x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Andi i will be there roughly 5ish Hun !!
Taffy girl we will be there for quite a while after hun if u change ur mind ur more than welcome


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i wont be able to come my neices are staying the night and mum wouldnt be back early enough to have them ... will be at next meet tho   hope you have a good chin wag


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope you have a lovely meet up ladies.


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Have a great time this afternoon, we are going on holiday tomorrow so need to pack and sort things out this afternoon, but will see you all on the 28th xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie

have a fab meet girls, wish i could be there as today in work is rubbish

rach have a great hol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheap night away 15th August, possibly Cheltenham.

Anyone interested names below as we would need to book soon.

1.Jule
2.LJE


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats my birthday and its my dads 60th this year on the 17th so i won't be able to come

sorry


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Cant make the night away as will only just have come back from hols and think its my sil hen weekend.

Will be there on the 28th, looking forward to a catch up x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Cheap night away 15th August, possibly Cheltenham.

Anyone interested names below as we would need to book soon.

1.Jule
2.LJE 
3,Ebonie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie
8. nikki


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie
8. nikki
9. Ebonie (Maybe)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

seems we will be taking on the harvester again lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie
8. nikki
9. Ebonie (Maybe)

O poop I am going to have to miss another meet   hope to do the next one though. 

My friend is taking her foster son to legoland and can't resist taking my nephew. We must be mad though going up and back in one day on the train. Heck of a journey, but will be so worth it seeing the joy in boy's faces  

Hope you all have a fab time, will miss having a cwtch Maia! Was looking forward to a good old carrot crunch in the car Michelle lol thanks for offer of lift if you going next time please can I come with you x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont worry pix you can meet her next time   

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie
8. nikki
9. Ebonie (Maybe)
10. miriam + maia


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so looking forward to seeing you all

i will be there at 3pm and ness will be, for those of you that don't know ness she is fab and is from the original group and has a little girl now from treatment

miriam i need to do lots of smittling too lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats fine kara   im hoping shes awake cos shes getting sooo nosey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

enjoy your meets and smittling ladies xxxx thinking of you all


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie
8. nikki
9. Ebonie (Maybe)
10. miriam + maia 
11. Taffy (Lisa)

One of my very kind work colleagues has agreed to cover my late for me so I hope to be with you by about 5-ish. Guess there will still be a few of you there chatting then?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thats great taffy

so looking forward to meeting up with you all.

see you tomorrow guys.


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

this is a list for the meet up on the 28th may

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie
8. nikki
9. Ebonie (Maybe)
10. miriam + maia
11. Taffy (Lisa)
12. Rachel (maybe)

I am hoping to make it tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow girls thats quite a good list

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie
8. nikki (maybe)
9. Ebonie (Maybe)
10. miriam + maia
11. Taffy (Lisa)
12. Rachel (maybe)

I am hoping to make it tomorrow.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

wow girls thats quite a good list

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie
8. nikki (maybe)
9. Ebonie (Maybe)
10. miriam + maia
11. Taffy (Lisa)
12. Rachel (maybe)

Hi Girls,
Sorry I can't make it tomorrow as I have to go to RAF St Athan.  Otherwise I would be there.
See you all at the next one. Have a good evening.
Lisa xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thats a shame hun

will catch up with you soon i hope


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

wow girls thats quite a good list

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie
8. nikki (maybe)
9. Ebonie (Maybe)
10. miriam + maia
11. Taffy (Lisa)
12. Rachel (maybe)
13. Jule (wont be there til 5 or 5.30)


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wow girls thats quite a good list

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie
8. nikki (maybe)
9. Ebonie (Maybe)
10. miriam + maia (be there after 4)
11. Taffy (Lisa)
12. Rachel (maybe)
13. Jule (wont be there til 5 or 5.30)


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

wow girls thats quite a good list

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

1. kara
2. ness (little one!)
3. ravan (no sam)
4. michelle (who mouse is broken lol)
5. tess (would have recovered from her op)
6. Pix
7. Queenie
8. nikki (maybe)
9. Ebonie (will be there for def)
10. miriam + maia (be there after 4)
11. Taffy (Lisa)
12. Rachel (maybe)
13. Jule (wont be there til 5 or 5.30)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

great meet yesterday ladies. it was great to meet up with you all again. looking forward to the next one.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you had a great meet yest girls. Had the most fantastic day with my nephew in legoland, didn't get him home until 1.30am!

Really hope to make the next meet x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 18th june

harvester, sarn park bridgend 4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Cant make this one as i said yesterday as im working!!! 
NEXT MEET

thursday 18th june

harvester, sarn park bridgend 4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara


----------



## Collea (May 28, 2009)

Hi it was good to meet you all last night   thanks for making me feel so welcome


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome to the board ...you found us then   quiet on here today everyone must be sunning them selves still


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

collea 

hiya hun, glad you found us and welcome to the madness lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

collea glad to see you have joined us welcome to the addiction of ff.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i'll be there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 18th june

harvester, sarn park bridgend 4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara  
2. michelle


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

So sorry, can't make it to this one. I really hope to be able to meet you all one day.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

helen fingers crossed we will meet you one day


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheap night away 15th August, possibly Cheltenham.

Anyone interested names below as we would need to book soon.

1.Jule
2.LJE 
3,Ebonie 

Anyone else interested in cheap night away??


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Cheap night away 15th August, possibly Cheltenham.

Anyone interested names below as we would need to book soon.

1.Jule
2.LJE 
3,Ebonie  

Anyone else interested in cheap night away??

Could I come please?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

kara76 said:


> NEXT MEET
> 
> thursday 18th june
> 
> ...


Well the good news about my treatment being delayed is that I can make the next meet 
I should be stimming - but I have not done the mixing myself before so I may need some assistance 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 18th june

harvester, sarn park bridgend 4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara  (maybe there earlier)
2. michelle
3. taffy
4. ravan

taffy i can help you hun, its menopur?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh no gutted missing another meet. Although please to be having a short break. We are going with my parents to Torquay. Combination of chilling after exams, late birthday treat and relax before next tx. Can't wait although going as soon as exam has finished and have got so much revision to get done that I don't know when will get packed.  

Have your usual fun at the meet and so hope I can make the next x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 18th june

harvester, sarn park bridgend 4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara  (maybe there earlier)
2. michelle
3. taffy
4. ravan
5. ness and imogen

sorry your gona miss the meet pix

i have booked the day off work for this one and i have acu that day too


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

NEXT MEET

thursday 18th june

harvester, sarn park bridgend 4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara  (maybe there earlier)
2. michelle
3. taffy
4. ravan
5. ness and imogen
6. Rachel


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheap night away 15th August, possibly Cheltenham.

Anyone interested names below as we would need to book soon.

1.Jule
2.LJE 
3,Ebonie 
4. Taffy

Anyone else interested in cheap night away?

Lisa is going to check out the apartment for next Thur and perhaps we can discuss it at the meet and plan to book it if thats ok with you all?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT MEET

thursday 18th june

harvester, sarn park bridgend 4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara  (maybe there earlier)
2. michelle
3. taffy
4. ravan
5. ness and imogen
6. Rachel
7.Jule


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya jule that sounds good hun , but i cant make the 18th of june meet as i said in last meet.. 
Can u let me know what plans are made hun xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yes em off course i forgot you couldnt come.  Hopefully Lisa will have prices etc so we can book.  Are you going to her bag and shoe party on Sun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 18th june

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara  (maybe there earlier)
2. michelle
3. taffy
4. ravan
5. ness and imogen
6. Rachel
7. Jule
8. tess
9. leanne
10. leanne's friend


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

not gonna make meet tomorrow hope you all have a good time and will see you all at the next one.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh queenie we will miss you hun

hope to see you soon and look forward to hearing about your appointment


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry ladies me neither my dads got chest clinic appoinment and jeffs in work   hope you all have a good chin wag


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww miriam we will miss you a maia, hope your dads appointment goes well


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Enjoy your meet tomorrow ladies.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

have a fab time tomorrow ladies.. as always I am sure you will.. dont scare the others too much   x

sorry i cant be there but not up to driving that far just yet x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi hun i hope we get to see each other at some point


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

we will Kara i am sure


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hope you all had a good meet.  Sorry girls i felt i couldnt stay.  Hopefully ill feel better for the next one


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi jule 

sorry to read your not feeling well and couldn't stay at meet. hope you feel better soon.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope meets gone well and your ok jule


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Jule -       - just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you x 

Enjoy your time off work and your holiday. Hopefully time will pass a little quicker for you if you are off work, relaxing and enjoying yourself


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules hun, i haven't been on the thread very often and missed a lot of news.  I am thinking of you and i totally understand why you couldn't stay yesterday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule

leaving was the best thing to do if you didn't feel like being there and we all understand

we have set a date for next meet 13th july, we post properly tomorrow when i have time


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks girls im sure in time i will feel better we just so uncertain about evreything with us, i certainly didnt expect to be like that yest.  Ive put the new date in the diary and ill attempt to be there next time.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thinking of you jule.


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

sorry I couldn't make yesterday, my friend asked me last minute to babysit.  Hopefully I can make next months.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no problem

the rebels were there til late lol

me michelle and taffy.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you ever bring your husbands to the meets? I was just wondering, because if I was to come it would probably be with Stu.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we have had 2 husbands attend briefy

your more than welcome to bring him along


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 13th july

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3/4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara 13th july is a monday is meet then or thursday 16th july


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

Monday 13th july

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3/4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara  

well spotted queenie


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

only know that cos its my birthday on the 11th


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Put me down Kara, mon or thurs good for me.  Does anyone need a lift (Kara, pix)


----------



## Collea (May 28, 2009)

Hi Put my name down 13th good for me...  Leanne


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 13th july

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3/4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara  
2. michelle
3. collea

michelle i will let you know about a life it thats ok


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Kara can you put me down for the meet on 13th and I will be bringing my husband Stuart along too if that's ok.
Thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 13th july

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3/4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara  
2. michelle
3. collea
4. helen 
5. stuart (helen's dh)
6. ravan


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara the 13th is a monday, or is it the 16th we are meeting


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

Monday 13th july

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3/4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara  
2. michelle
3. collea
4. helen 
5. stuart (helen's dh)
6. ravan

pmsl just testing you NOT really ive lost my mind


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm coming too x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm a "maybe" this time. I would like to join you but I'm back to work on Monday - so will let you know. 
Went out for a couple of hours yesterday and I was worn out last night (  thats a good sign!) - after a week of doing nothing.
Have a fab time without me if I dont make it .


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

Monday 13th july

harvester, sarn park bridgend 3/4pm onwards

names down girls

1. kara  
2. michelle
3. collea
4. helen 
5. stuart (helen's dh)
6. ravan
7. sugar
8. taffy (maybe)

roll up, roll up anyone else?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what time is everyone thinking of coming

im aiming for 4pm


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I will try to get htere for 5 or earlier if i can


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i might have a look round the shops as im on the look out for a dress as i have 2 weddings coming up


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If i can get there earlier i'll join you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fab

just text hun


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Really sorry guys,Stu and I are going to have to take a rain cheque this time. I was really looking forward to coming, but I've not been 100% this weekend and am going to take it easy tomorrow before going back to work on Tuesday.
Hope you have a good meet.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

cant make meet as mums on holiday and jeffs in work so cant get lift ..will defo make next one tho


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Just wanted to apologise for not making it to the meet up yesterday. You'll see from my posts that I was not in the right frame of mind - and needed to get home and chill out. Hope you had a good time - see you at the next one  
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry had to leave early, i promise next time i will be there untill the bitter end.  It was lovely seeing you all.

Taffy we totally understand hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will try and work out a date for a next meet, we are thinking of changing in to neath or maybe swansea and having every other one closing to swansea.

will very lightly be the third week in august 17th onwards and it might be an idea to collect the petition in then

if anyone wants to send their petition pm me and i will give you my address


----------



## Collea (May 28, 2009)

Hi 17th Aug good for me     No probs travelling to Neath or Swansea.....Just let us know the venue.. Petition going well got quite a few signatures


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

can do the 18th august if that suit everyone?

17th is my dad birthday so thats a no for me


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I cant do 18th but can do any other day that week.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think a meet us in august might be tricky as so many of us are going through treatment

hope about we meet at the start of september? hand in petition etc etc


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't do beginning of sept as in Canada,


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this is gona be tricky lol

concourse monday lol only kidding

does anyone have any suggestions as at the moment i can't plan due to tx.


----------



## Collea (May 28, 2009)

I'm ok for anytime... Is the next meet up still planned for Neath or Swansea


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

somewhere closer to pembs would be good unless of course us pembs girls can't make it

how are you getting on hun?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

The beefeater in Llanelli is nice


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If it causes a problem i don't mind giving that one a miss.  But it would be nice to see everyone after my hols


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

when you back from hols?

remember to keep the 30th september free girls for welsh assembly


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Back on the 10th


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just reading back, so much to catch up on.  ARe we still arranging a date in Aug or not.  I think whenever we arrange some people wont be able to meet.  Im on leave middle of sept for my birthday and we prob going somewhere so i cant meet then.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Jules, yeah you are right there will always be someone who can't make it.  

Kara set a date and if we can make it we will hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what about the 19th August?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Go for that date and i'm sure we will not be the only ones there lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just thought that maybe a crap day for me

you girls could arrange a meet the first week in august and if i haven't got egg collection/embryo transfer i will come lol 5th/6th/7th?

this month is tricky for me with birthdays and tx, i don't mind missing it. then maybe one mid september


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't mind what we do. I am busy in work trying to get everything sorted for holidays


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ebonie it doesn't have to be the 19th august, suggestions would be great as im having treatment that is my main concern right now and i would love you all to meet up and if i can make it i will

ebonie when you are available?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 20th July

change location to beefeater/harvesters at neath

what time does everyone wana meet, 4pm?

names down girls

1. kara  ( im pretty sure i can come)


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - do you mean 20th August?  

Sorry I didn't know my current dopiness was contagious 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 20th August

change location to beefeater/harvesters at neath

what time does everyone wana meet, 4pm?

names down girls

1. kara  ( im pretty sure i can come)

i blame the treatment


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I hope to be able to come to this as its a lot closer for me to get to, so as long as no social worker/adoption stuff going on I should be there , the harvester or beefeater are lush


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

which is up by the sports centre pops?

would be great to see you


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kara.. its the harvester hun, straight off the motorway


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Popsi if ever you need a lift please ask i don't mind doing a little detour to pick you up

Kara can you put me down please


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

michelle honey.. your so kind, I am only about a mile from there if I go from work, but thank you so much  , oh i hope i can come girls and dont have adoption things that day


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Your welcome popsi anytime


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 20th August

change location to beefeater/harvesters at neath

what time does everyone wana meet, 4pm?

names down girls

1. kara  ( im pretty sure i can come)
2. michelle

meet after this will be bridgend and every other one neath


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Could you put me and my husband (Stu) down please. We are in IVF Wales at 2.30pm so will pop in on our way home.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 20th August

change location to beefeater/harvesters at neath

what time does everyone wana meet, 4pm?

names down girls

1. kara  ( im pretty sure i can come)
2. michelle
3. helen
4. stu (helens dh)


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm afraid I wont be able to make this one as I need to be in work in Bristol until 5pm that day - so would probably get to Neath just as you are all leaving  

Have a good time and I'll see you all at the next one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

boo boo taffy lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

kara76 said:


> boo boo taffy lol


I know - How Rubbish - I really wanted to get to meet the elusive popsi too 
Never mind - I will wait until the September meet when hopefully we will be celebrating lots of BFPs - c'mon PMA girls


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT MEET

thursday 20th August

change location to beefeater/harvesters at neath

what time does everyone wana meet, 4pm?

names down girls

1. kara  ( im pretty sure i can come)
2. michelle
3. helen
4. stu (helens dh) 
5. Jule (wont be there til bout 5.30pm)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi not sure yet if can make it but just wanted to no is it easy to find.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i assume so never been there myself lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queenie yes its very easy to find.  You come off at neath turn off turn left you will see it it is next to the glamorgan health and racket club


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Add me too, I will be there.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 20th August

change location to beefeater/harvesters at neath

what time does everyone wana meet, 4pm?

names down girls

1. kara  ( im pretty sure i can come)
2. michelle
3. helen
4. stu (helens dh) 
5. Jule (wont be there til bout 5.30pm)
6.sugar


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is everyone on the list still coming? im not 100% sure as i go back to work the next day and was wondering if maybe we should alter the date and make it the 25th august at UHW as myself and julia will be there all day!

just a thought girls


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that idea sounds good to me as i'll be there helping as well. kara i'll come as early as i can- hate getting up in the mornings lol and can stay pretty much all day. ( have set aside the day)


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

There is a nice pub sort of opposite the UHW called the Grape & Olive - if you were thinking of it being a meet up afterwards - although after a long day (and a long drive home for some!) you may not want to do that. I think the foods a bit pricey - but it is nice in there.... 

I am trying to wangle my diary to work at home in the morning and come down for the afternoon - although I may only manage a couple of hours around lunch time - will let you know for sure nearer the time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im up for a nice meal after a successful day lol

jule jule i know your in work but give us your thoughts


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey just noticed, yeh i dont mind food after we'll be starving Kara after being there all day and Queenie you will too if you are with us for some time.  I really dont mind.  I spoke to Lisa tonight she was gonna come on 20th as she works in Neath but ill let her know the date has changed if that is what is agreed.

There are planty of places to meet, the grape and olive that taffy mentioned, hungry horse in whitchurch, village hotel in coryton and plenty more places


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry guys, we won't be able to make it on the 25th, but good luck for the day and I'm sure we will catch up at the next meet.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT MEET

thursday 20th August

change location to beefeater/harvesters at neath

what time does everyone wana meet, 4pm?

names down girls

1. kara  ( im pretty sure i can come)
2. michelle
3. helen
4. stu (helens dh) 
5. Jule (wont be there til bout 5.30pm)
6.sugar 
7.Lisa

Plan to keep this meet  as many people still coming even if there another meal after the concourse day.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry guys. I thought the meet on 20th was cancelled and so I made other plans and won't be able to make it now.  Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

NEXT MEET

thursday 20th August

change location to beefeater/harvesters at neath

what time does everyone wana meet, 4pm?

names down girls

1. kara  ( im pretty sure i can come)
2. michelle
3. Jule (wont be there til bout 5.30pm)
4.sugar 
5.Lisa

Just confirming who is coming on thursday.  Any other names?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I wont be coming jule as i am nights on thursdays hopefully i can make the next meet though xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes you must it has been ages.  Let me know when your free for a cofee and we can meet up Mcarthur Glen, it would have to be after work though if thats ok with you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

thursday 20th August

change location to beefeater/harvesters at neath

what time does everyone wana meet, 4pm?

names down girls


1. michelle
2. Jule (wont be there til bout 5.30pm)
3.sugar 
4 .Lisa

Just confirming who is coming on thursday.  Any other names?

sorry im gona miss this one and its the first one ever but mil is living with us and is away this night and i feel a night with luke is needed.

see you all on the 25th august i hope....concourse stall day with meal later


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

we must meet up jule we will arrange it soon hun xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sorry gonna give this one a miss, but will be at the concourse on 25th see you all there.

have a great meet tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie are you coming early for concourse? it just we might need a hand carrying stuff as i cant lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara not sure yet as might have to wait for surgery to open to get blood results which i have to bring with me to pop into clinic. might know more this afternonn when i have the blood test done. will find out then how long it will take for results to come back.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool hun

is this your day 3 bloods, maybe we should nip to the sept thread to chat?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Shall we say we'll meet fom 5.30 onwards tom as i dont think any of us will be there much before then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope you girls are having a good meet


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just to let you all know after we finish the marketing stall on Tue we plan to go for food in the Pentre Gwillym in Thornhill opposite the crem.  Everyone welcome to meet us or come and see us in concourse


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd like to come and help you on that day providing all well after my little beanie babies are snuggly where they belong. It is a small area where I am from and haven't managed to get a great deal of signitures and have on more than more occasion been met with negative responses which have been upsetting so put me off a bit so would like to hopefully make up for it by helping in the concourse.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

That would be lovely to see you but see how you feel its very soon after transfer for you. Try and rest and decide on the day.  I knw what you mean about negative responses ive also had some but these people are willing for the money to go on people who self inflict things on themselves so i keep going becuase its not fair...


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I know you are so right Jule, we have not brought infertility upon ourselves and should be entitled to what is recommended. Yeah will see how I am at the time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix thank you hunni yet you might wana stay at home chilling out

we will be setting a meet in september and then we have the petition close

dinner after concourse at Pentre Gwillym in Thornhill opposite the crem, cardiff.

1. kara
2. jul
3. ravan
3. ness


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hadn't really realised that it actually tues only few days after transfer so expect will have my feet up!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

dinner after concourse at Pentre Gwillym in Thornhill opposite the crem, cardiff.

1. kara
2. jul
3. ravan
3. ness
4. queenie

will probably get to concourse at about 9.00 hope that is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

9 is great queenie

really looking forward this


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah so am i. i hope i have a better journey down this time 

omg will have to get up early have not got out of bed this hols till 9.30


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Be lovely to see you on Tue Queenie, my dh is coming t see us and my friend so few people to visit.  You lucky person having 6 weeks off for holidays, i bet you'll struggle going back to school having to get up with the alarm


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ive just remembered i have tattoo booked for tuesday 3pm booked it ages ago just noticed on my calender if your not at hospital when i finish will come for the meal instead is that ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dinner after concourse at Pentre Gwillym in Thornhill opposite the crem, cardiff.

1. kara
2. jul
3. ravan
3. ness
4. queenie
5. miriam

thats great miriam, you bringing maia? what tattoo you having?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yep will bring maia im having her name as tattoo its my first 1 hope it dont hurt that much


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dinner after concourse at Pentre Gwillym in Thornhill opposite the crem, cardiff.

1. kara
2. jul
3. ravan
3. ness
4. queenie
5. miriam & maia

im sure it will be fine hun, ive never had a tattoo either. will be looking forward to seeing it. where you having it put?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

on my wrist   gotta think of something to go with it like flowers or hearts im hoping the bloke will help me decide what will look the best


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sure they will guide you the right way and what will look best


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dinner after concourse at Pentre Gwillym in Thornhill opposite the crem, cardiff.

1. kara
2. jul
3. ravan
4. queenie
5. miriam & maia


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miriam, you are v brave having a tattoo.  Sounds lovely though.

I would love to come and meet you all but I am in London Tuesday and won't be back til about 8.30pm unfortunately.

Hope Tuesday goes really well Kara, Jule and QUeenie and that you collect loads of signatures. Hope you don't get anyone who thinks it's a bad idea!

Have a great meet too girls.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks laura i too hope we dont get someone mean if we do i will have a few words to say lol


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, you need to keep your stress levels down now hun.  And make sure you don't stand up all day too!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we have some deck chairs lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

dinner after concourse at Pentre Gwillym in Thornhill opposite the crem, cardiff.

1. kara
2. jul
3. ravan
4. queenie
5. miriam & maia 
6. taffy  

Hope to be with you at concourse some time after 2pm. I'm working at home in the morning and will join you as soon as I can.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Good luck for today girls, hope all is going well. Sorry that can't be there to help. What you are doing really is appreciated


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hope today went well ladies, been thinking of you all xxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nice too see you all tonight ..maia had a little sleep in car and is now wide awake


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

lovely to see sam and maia today and thanks for the cwtches. 

oh dear miriam looks like you might have a late night with her


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

LOvely to see everyone, the pictures i will send to Kara tom and she can upload them for everyone to see.

Hope Maia not awake too long for you Miriam


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lovely to see you all tonight

will post pics up tomorrow after i have slept a little lol

night girls


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the meet last night girls me and j enjoyed x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im just downloading the pictures and then ill send them to Kara so hopefully she can get them on here soon please Kara  

Ive been thinking about yest all day we done so well and I really enjoyed having a chat to everyone.  Shame we cant meet for longer normally


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will do it asap hun

unless i have problem as brain in not working today lol

we should agree a nice day out somewhere?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh wouldnt it be lovely i wish we could sit in concourse all week and chat lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me too its was fab lol

cheap day out too lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes apart from the coffees and parking but much cheaper than if we had been shopping


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah though saying that im rubbish at shopping lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just popping in to say,thanks for the meet.Had a great day and night.
Must do again soon. Cant wait to see the pic lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan pics of on the fight for funding thread, back one page i think


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will post up some dates on friday girls

hoping before the 20th September for our meet


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara are you posting new dates tomorrow to meet.  It seems like its been ages


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

16th or 17th September?

any good ladies? bridgend?

if for some reason i have an appointment i will still try and come

remember we need you for the 30th sept too


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

17th is better for me. 
Could probably do 16th but wouldnt get there till about 6-ish - but will go with what ever suits everyone. 

I'll be there on the 30th - I have the afternoon off as I've got a midwife appointment that day 
DH says he will come too if you are short on numbers  (and if I buy him pizza!)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone else?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im supposed to be having my leaving do on the 16th but i think that may be cancelled and rearranged for the 17th in which case the 16th would be better but i wont know until tue for definate probably better to go with the majority and i can either come or not


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I wont be able to make any of those dates as im working im sorry


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this might be tricky it seems lol

would a weekend be better? i can do next saturday 12th ?
this is our last meet before the petition close


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Im away next weekend kara dotn worry about me hun it will be hard to find a date to suit everyone chick ill wiat for the next meet chick


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my head hurts lol

does everyone want a meet before the 30th?

jule can you meet when your off work for that week?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara this is gonna be a nightmare isnt it lol.
Typical i can normally do every weekend as DH works so never do much but next sat i have hen the weekend after i have wedding. Im off from the 19 on leave but its my birthday on 23rd and dh has booked the week off and is taking me somewhere so i cant commit at all that week cause he wont tell me what he has planned.  The dates i know i can definately do are: 7th,11th,13th,14th,16th,28th,29th


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can do the 16th out of all of those lol unless i have an appointment come up

oh birthday girl is getting a surprise how nice


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I know im quite exciting, i think dh wants to cheer me up    It will be nice to have him off with me as he doesnt take much time off, being self employed he cant afford to.  WHy dont we go for the 16th then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah 16th and maybe a little later meet so taffy can come

how does this sound girls?

ebonie shame your working, could you nip in for an hour?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

anyone up for a meet next week?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I acn make next Wed 16th


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

will probably miss this meet but def coming on 30th.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

WEDNESDAY 16TH SEPTEMBER, HARVESTER, SARN PARK, BRIDGEND

WHAT TIME GIRLS, I CAN DO ANY?

1. Kara


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont think i will be able to make it as jeff will be in work and parents will be in london... i gotta learn to drive soon!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh thats a shame hun

am i meeting myself lol 

i know jule is coming so im adding you jule

NEXT MEET

WEDNESDAY 16TH SEPTEMBER, HARVESTER, SARN PARK, BRIDGEND

WHAT TIME GIRLS, I CAN DO ANY?

1. Kara
2. jule

GIRLS ARE YOU ALL COMING ON THE 30TH SEPTEMBER? 
petition close event at the welsh assembly?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

NEXT MEET

WEDNESDAY 16TH SEPTEMBER, HARVESTER, SARN PARK, BRIDGEND

WHAT TIME GIRLS, I CAN DO ANY?

1. Kara
2. Jule
3. Taffy - can get there for about 5pm if this is still on - as there's not many of us ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think we will all meet at around 5pm anyway 

anyone else?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

WEDNESDAY 16TH SEPTEMBER, HARVESTER, SARN PARK, BRIDGEND

5pm

1. Kara
2. Jule
3. Taffy


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I am in London that day but would love to join you when I get back.  Just depends what time that is. What time do you reckon you'll be there til?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura knowing who is coming it could be late lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

kara76 said:


> laura knowing who is coming it could be late lol


You talking about me  lol
I am working at home next day so wont be in a rush to get home (well only to plough my farm that you've got me addicted to!!!!) 
Would be lovely to meet you if you can make it Laura


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I will text when I get back to Cardiff and find out whether you're still there. Could be 7pm before I get to Cardiff though but I am happy to drive straight down to meet.  Do you think I could eat then as well or are none of you eating?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura we might have eaten by then but you can order something when you arrive thats no problem as long as thats ok with you?

i might wait for you til i get pudding lol

taffy you have lost the plot lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEXT MEET

WEDNESDAY 16TH SEPTEMBER, HARVESTER, SARN PARK, BRIDGEND

5pm

1. Kara
2. Jule
3. Taffy 
4. tess
5. laura (coming at 730 ish)


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hope you girls had a good meet yesterday.

look forward to meeting up on 30th,


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh that made me laugh taffy im addicted to farmville aswell


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah meet was nice, only a few of us but it was lovely to have a good chat and a laugh

still no  confirmation for the 30th though but whatever happens we will meet so might aswel start a list and confirm details later

1. kara


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

still no  confirmation for the 30th though but whatever happens we will meet so might aswel start a list and confirm details later

1. kara
2. Queenie


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

still no  confirmation for the 30th though but whatever happens we will meet so might aswel start a list and confirm details later

1. kara
2. Queenie
3. Taffy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

still no  confirmation for the 30th though but whatever happens we will meet so might aswel start a list and confirm details later

1. kara
2. Queenie
3. Taffy 
4. jule

well still no news which is a really poor show and if nothing tomorrow i am gona call off the event and this really is taking the pee now but we will still meet for sure


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh i hope you hear some news, will be a real shame if it has to be called off.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

till no  confirmation for the 30th though but whatever happens we will meet so might aswel start a list and confirm details later

1. kara
2. Queenie
3. Taffy
4. jule
5.miriam

well still no news which is a really poor show and if nothing tomorrow i am gona call off the event and this really is taking the pee now but we will still meet for sure


meets at cardiff


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well girls 

location will be confirmed say by sunday as i will get jule to advise where, if we are holding it in cardiff i havent a clue.

meet 30th September

location to be confirmed

myself and jule are off all day, please add the time your able to come

1. kara
2. Queenie
3. Taffy
4. jule
5. miriam
6. ravan


we are handing in the petition and need to confirm time for that, does anyone else wana come? about 1230am i think..

i have postponed the event and then i only went and hear from them but i have decided to keep in postponed and confirm a new date asap as with a week to go i think its too stressful to arrange everything that i want to happen. so watch this space


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

some suggestions for you

if you still want to do the bay there is nando's.or near cardiff bay is red dragon centre where there is an italian also old orleans or out side cardiff on newport road is TJI's ( just off A48 on way to uhw)

i will come straight from school so can be there for just after 4.30 ( as long as m4 is not too busy)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good ideas queenie

if anyone wants to come with us to hand in the petition please let me know as angela burns AM is gona arrange tea and biccies yay yay


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so petition is going ahead on 30th then.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

well girls

location will be confirmed say by sunday as i will get jule to advise where, if we are holding it in cardiff i havent a clue.

meet 30th September

location to be confirmed

myself and jule are off all day, please add the time your able to come

1. kara
2. Queenie
3. Taffy
4. jule
5. miriam
6. ravan
7. Claire1


we are handing in the petition and need to confirm time for that, does anyone else wana come? about 1230am i think..


I can be there about 4:30 also, may make 12:30 if I get up in time (working Tues nights I'm not that lazy, I promise).

Will be good to meet you all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire it will be great to meet you

i should have confirmation of handing in the petition tomorrow so will post then.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

claire will be lovely to meet you.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm really sorry I can't make it.  I never seem to get along to meets.  Wish I could come as you always have a great time!  And I would have liked to see the new bumps, lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

should have confirmation of time to hand in the petition tomorrow so will post asap

TV cameras should be there too yay yay so if you can make it that would be great


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry didnt txt back kara was out then ive only just sat down ... will have to let you know what time i will be able to make it ...is ravan bringing sam?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I have midwife appt at 1.30pm but am off in the afternoon and can come straight after


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

coolio hun

those coming to hand in the petition need to be at the senedd in cardiff bay at 12noon....more the merrier


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whats the senedd ?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Its welsh for the Assembly


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so wish i could be there at 12.00 to hand petition in but will be in school.

look forward to the meet later.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will post up meet location either tomorrow or tuesday night at the latest, might chose somewhere out of town as parking will be pricey

i have alot to sort out the next 2 days


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls meet planned for tomorrow afternoon/night needs to be postponed

so very sorry for the late notice

partly selfish as i have to be in clinic at 815am filming and im gona be exhausted and partly as our petition close is on tv tomorrow night....itv at 6pm i think and bbc at 630pm with the lovely lucy owen

i really hope you girls dont mind

how is everyone fixed for next week at the harvester? monday or tuesday?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no worries kara. ooh it is so exciting can't want to watch it on tv.

kara think i can do monday or tuesday ..def can't do wed or thur


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im easy for either girls

monday or tuesday at the harvester at sarn park

1. kara


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara76 said:


> im easy for either girls
> 
> monday or tuesday at the harvester at sarn park
> 
> ...


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

monday or tuesday at the harvester at sarn park

1. kara
2. Queenie
3. Claire1 (either night)


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

monday or tuesday at the harvester at sarn park

1. kara
2. Queenie
3. Claire1 (either night)
4.miriam and maia 


gutted i wont be able to make handing petition over ..kara if you will be able to add more on that would be great as im sure i will be able to get more ...best of luck ...cant wait to see news tomorrow eve


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I cant make Monday but could do Tuesday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tuesday at the harvester at sarn park

1. kara
2. Queenie
3. Claire1 (either night)
4.miriam and maia 
5. taffy

what time ladies 4ish?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I should be able to get there about 5ish (depending on traffic, will take clothes and change in work before driving down).


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tuesday at the harvester at sarn park. 4pm onwards

eating once everyone arrives

1. kara
2. Queenie
3. Claire1 (either night)
4. miriam and maia 
5. taffy
6. ravan and sam
7. sugar
8. purplepower (newbie, think she is coming)
9. jule (you coming hun?)


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes ill be there its going in my diary


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I might pop in for a drink, i'm staying with a friend in ponty that night


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i would so like to one day come to ur meets but work every day 7-7 and some days do 7-7 in one job and work 730 -1130 in my other .


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I may see you there for an hour, won't be staying for food though


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

See you all tomorrow

anyone else coming at 4pm?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry I'm gonna have to give it a miss tomorrow.  Have to work on as we're really busy (how dare people get sick  ).

Will try and make the next one


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry guys - I dont think I'm gonna make it either   I am one of those cheeky people that has gone and got sick lol 
I've had this nasty flu thing - I seem to be on the mend today but its so horrible I wouldnt want to pass it on to anyone - Hope you all have a good time. 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh taffy poor you

rest up and get well


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice to see everyone tonight and have a catch up.  Look forward to seeing you all soon.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

always happy to see you ladies ...will make sure i stay longer next time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great to see you all yesterday

hope to have another meet before the event on the 17th november

anyone wana suggest a date?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

what about 3,4 or 6th nov?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule i will check my rota tomorrow


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ok no probs i can do other dates but thought of those as they are around bonfire night but not actually the date


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all,

lovely to chat with you all yesterday was great to see you all. look forward to the next one.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can do the 3rd or the 6th

whats best for everyone?


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

The 6th is better for me, but would be able to do the 3rd at a push if that was better for everyone else.  Oh i would have started dr by then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

6th good for everyone? oh its a friday woo goo

you can always bring your jab with you


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Any ideas where to meet?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah the usual place

harvester at sarn park bridgend

claire it will be fab to meet you, newbies are always welcome

will put up an offical post soon lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I know, it will be good to put a face to all the names on here.  I promise to make it this time, will tell work that I have an appointment and need to finish on time, so should be able to get there for about 4:30-5pm.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats cool look forward to meeting you


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

6th is good for me but I may not get there till a bit later - maybe nearer 6-ish?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just remembered i cant do the 6th but you girls are more that welcome to go ahead

i can only do the 3rd!! i will leave you decide


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i can do either so what is best for everyone or which night would most people be there and we can go along with that one


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll try to get htere on the 6th


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone else for the meet, what date?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

if your all going for the 6th i will try but no promises, can deffo make the 3rd atm

so ladies you decide lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Shall we say the 6th, if it is who can come

1.Jule
2.Taffy
3.Claire
4.Michelle

Is the above right?  Who else?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Shall we say the 6th, if it is who can come

1.Jule
2.Taffy
3.Claire
4.Michelle
5.Emma



I cant make the 3rd


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will have to wait and see ladies, if i can come i will but wont know til last minute, depends on transport


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

not sure if i can make next meet as hopefully i will be doing tx , will see nearer the date if i feel up to it and where i am in my tx.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

November 6th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

1.Jule
2.Taffy
3.Claire
4.Michelle
5.Emma

Is everyone still coming, anyone else coming?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

quite a nice list we are getting

still need more ladies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is the meet on the 6th still going ahead ladies?

i still cant make it just wondering lol


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I can do the 3rd now, if that's easier for everyone.  But am still OK for the 6th.  Will go with the majority


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

As far as i know the meet is still on for the 6th.  I won't be eating but will pop in for a chat


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Not sure if I can make the 6th - depends on when we have a bonfire party.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have fun girls, i wish i could make it but luke needs the car and im up on the sat at 530am yawn yawn

sugar i forgot about bonfire night woo hoo


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Michelle - 
I hope to get there early enough to see you - seems like forever lol  
Have a cyber hug just in case  
How you doin' hun?
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Taffy

I'm fine thanks, i can't believe the last time i saw you was before your first scan.  God time has flown.  I should be there bout 4 ish i'll stay until you arrive so we can have a quick catch up.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thought i would add the list here

November 6th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

1.Jule
2.Taffy
3.Claire
4.Michelle
5.Emma


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just checking we are all still on for meeting on Friday.  I will be there from 5pm.  Look forward to seeing you all and catching up


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules i'll be there


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

great look forward to seeing you and catching up


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I'll be there too - looking forward to a good natter  
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant make this one as mum dad gone to rome today and jeff will be working so wont have a lift   jeff came home today with a provisional application form for me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wont be there 

will miss you all but have no car as it needs to be loaded for drifting the next day

once this one is done i will make some suggestions for a december meet and it would be great to see you all before crimbo (wont have much time for chats on the 17th november )


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry Ladies

I wont be able to come either  , don't want to pass this flu onto anyone.  A meet before Christmas sounds good I should be off work on 2ww in the first few weeks of Dec so will be able to get loads of addvice if going slightly  .

Hope you have a good time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

claire will look forward to meeting you on the 17th november then

i hope your feeling better and you girls have a good meet


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

hi all, katie and i will be coming.
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

November 6th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

1.Jule
2.Taffy
3.Michelle
4.Emma
5.andi
6. lisa and katie

thought i woud do you ladies a list, not sure what time you have arrange so havent added this

have fun girls......see you all soon


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Has anyone got any dates they can't make in december.  It will be nice on friday to arrange dec meet as it can be hectic for me that time of year


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

december for me unless any appointments come up

9th. 10th. 14th 15th 18th 

hows that lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

poop these are the ones i CAN make 

sorry brain not working


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

great we can work on that, i assumed that lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fab stuff

lets make the december meet a good get together ladies


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara the meets are always fab lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i cant do 18th christamas do i think the others are ok though


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

have nice meet ladies see you alll at next one


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm OK for all of the dates in Dec, however the 1st 2 dates I could do be there early, the last 2 will be after work, so will be there about 5 ish.

Looking forward to it


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow  

I cant make the 18th as its black friday and i have my works xmas party , Im unsure about the 15th as im sure something is happening on that date not sure though   
The Other Dates i am fine for


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

All of those dates are fine with me at the moment. Nothing that cant be shifted to meet up with you lovely ladies  

My works christmas do is 17th so I may be a little hung-over if you decide on 18th  (only kidding !!!)

Ooo im getting so excited thinking about Christmas. 

xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so how about the 14th december?

does this fit with everyone?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

14 th is a monday isnt it kara i am ok for that one   I have a very busy week that week out on the 12th then 14 th if the meet is this date then out for works do on the 18th


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

14th fine with me.  Cant do the 18th now as work have arranged their night out on that day.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Can we wait until everyone has given the dates we can do before setting it.  I'm not sure what i can do yet


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i can't do the 18th as its my work night out. otherwise i think i can do the others.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have a good meet tomorrow girls. see you all at the next one.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hope you all had a good meet see you all soon


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think we all decided that the 14th dec will be a good day.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

December 14th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

names down ladies

1. kar1
2. ravan


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

December 14th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

names down ladies

1. kar1
2. ravan 
3. Michelle


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

December 14th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

names down ladies

1. kar1
2. ravan 
3. Michelle
4. Jule -im on leave so can be there really early if anyone else can


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

December 14th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

names down ladies

1. kar1
2. ravan
3. Michelle
4. Jule -im on leave so can be there really early if anyone else can
5. Claire -I might be back in work (if I get a bpn) so should get there about 5ish


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules i'll try to get there early for catch up


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me to unless something comes up!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

December 14th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

names down ladies

1. kar1
2. ravan
3. Michelle
4. Jule -im on leave so can be there really early if anyone else can
5. Claire -I might be back in work (if I get a bpn) so should get there about 5ish
6. Sugar - will try an pop in for a bit but have exam on 15th so will see how I am doing.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

December 14th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

names down ladies

1. kar1
2. ravan
3. Michelle
4. Jule -im on leave so can be there really early if anyone else can
5. Claire -I might be back in work (if I get a bpn) so should get there about 5ish
6. Sugar - will try an pop in for a bit but have exam on 15th so will see how I am doing
7. Andrea - hope to pop along early


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

December 14th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

names down ladies

1. kar1
2. ravan
3. Michelle
4. Jule -im on leave so can be there really early if anyone else can
5. Claire -I might be back in work (if I get a bpn) so should get there about 5ish
6. Sugar - will try an pop in for a bit but have exam on 15th so will see how I am doing
7. Andrea - hope to pop along early 
8. Taffy - I should be able to come early


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

December 14th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

names down ladies

1. kar1
2. ravan
3. Michelle
4. Jule -im on leave so can be there really early if anyone else can
5. Claire -I might be back in work (if I get a bpn) so should get there about 5ish
6. Sugar - will try an pop in for a bit but have exam on 15th so will see how I am doing
7. Andrea - hope to pop along early 
8. Taffy - I should be able to come early  
9.Ebonie


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

December 14th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

names down ladies

1. kar1
2. ravan
3. Michelle
4. Jule -im on leave so can be there really early if anyone else can
5. Claire -I might be back in work (if I get a bpn) so should get there about 5ish
6. Sugar - will try an pop in for a bit but have exam on 15th so will see how I am doing
7. Andrea - hope to pop along early
8. Taffy - I should be able to come early  
9.Ebonie
10. miriam


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Would love to join you, but I don't drive [it's a fair way from Merthyr!] and DH is constantly working at the moment. I think I might have works do that night too?? Omg my brain is mushed.. I can't remember Anyway.. maybe next time.

Have a great night all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no prob SF

girls i am so looking forward to this meet.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I am getting new glasses next week with an increased prism so I live in hope that I may be able to start driving again, if so I will join you at the meet which I think will be a great celebration of the recent great news.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix i could always give you a lift if you still cant drive


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh thank you   I will get my name down then  

1. kar1
2. ravan
3. Michelle
4. Jule -im on leave so can be there really early if anyone else can
5. Claire -I might be back in work (if I get a bpn) so should get there about 5ish
6. Sugar - will try an pop in for a bit but have exam on 15th so will see how I am doing
7. Andrea - hope to pop along early
8. Taffy - I should be able to come early  
9.Ebonie
10. miriam 
11. Pix


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay

i will have luke's nice comfy car. michelle is you wana jump in too you can


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

O lovely in style! Thank you loads be brill to make it to the meet


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for offer kara but i'm staying with jules that night and we are hitting cardiff the next day for some retail therapy


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

hey hope everyone still able to meet on 14th im looking forward to it.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm still there jules


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Really looking forward to getting to a meet haven't been since April! My first tx and 2ww feels like an eternity away!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely to catch up pix, but no veggies this time lol i'm on choccys


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lol ha michelle every time I chop veg I think of you lol choccy all the way for you now, all your hard work, was really worth it and now time to spoil yourself


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yep im still ok to meet, pix will still pick you hun hunni.

crisps for me lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Imlooking forward to the meet as well seems like ages sinec i been to last one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its gona be great yay yay


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oo great stuff thanks Kara. Is that wotsits Kara!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah im off them, might have to be monster munch lol


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I will be there too. Really looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I so wish I could make the next meet. Would be fab to catch up with you all.  And many of you who I haven't met in person at all yet!  Work is officially taking over my life  

Kara, I didn't know monster munch were still being made!  What a blast from the past, lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

laura take the night off lol

i can not believe you didnt know monster were still being made lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a car problem which i hope to be sorted by next week....i so can not miss this meet


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i'm sure we can sort something out.  A week is a long time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well still no transport for me boo boo

pix if i can transport i will still pick you up, i might have to drop luke in work then maybe do a bit of shopping come and pick you up and then pick luke up on the way home so i will have to leave fairly early as i wouldnt wana be stuck in work lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara i can pick you and pix up, so why not ask luke to pick you up after he has finished work.  Just an idea.  If Steve is still unwell i will be coming home anyway so you both can have a lift


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hope steve is ok

i will let you know hunni, we are viewing a car tonight well a pick up


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay im deffo cool to come monday yay yay

gona use lukes car as he will take the new one


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Take it you got a new one then?  What did you get in the end?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we brought a madza b2500 crew cab pick up, blue and silver with leather interior!! tyte


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

woohoo meet on Monday   thanks loads for lift Kara and thank you Michelle for offer


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

December 14th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

names down ladies

1. kar1
2. ravan
3. Michelle
4. Jule -im on leave so can be there really early if anyone else can
5. Claire -I might be back in work (if I get a bpn) so should get there about 5ish
6. Sugar - will try an pop in for a bit but have exam on 15th so will see how I am doing
7. Andrea - hope to pop along early
8. Taffy - I should be able to come early  
9.Ebonie
10. miriam
11. Pix
12. Queenie


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

December 14th at Harvester at Sarn, Bridgend.
Time to be arranged

names down ladies

1.  kar1
2.  ravan
3.  Michelle
4.  Jule -im on leave so can be there really early if anyone else can
5.  Claire -I might be back in work (if I get a bpn) so should get there about 5ish
6.  Sugar - will try an pop in for a bit but have exam on 15th so will see how I am doing
7.  Taffy - I should be able to come early  
8.  Ebonie
9.  miriam
10. Pix
11. Queenie

I don't think I'm coming along, I've removed my name from the list.  Have a good meet ladies


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

andi you will be missed.

girls gonna bring my list of questions with me - so hopefully some of you will be able to see if i need to add anymore.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you will be miss andi hun

queenie good idea hun, we can all put our head together


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

just sent you a PM Queenie, glad you can make the meet


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll be missed Andi.  See you in the new year hunni


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

What time are people planning on getting there on Monday? 
I have the day off so can meet anytime - but want to pop to the shops to try and get me some new boots first  
Looking forward to seeing you all
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey taffy

i will be there at 3ish and pix as she is coming with me yay

you wana meet then?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oo fab nice and early


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will pick u up at around 215 hun

can you pm me directions, i kinda remember lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara   it be easier for you if I meet you at mac d's or co-op just off crosshands roundabout x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats an idea pix, good thinking batman we will do that. say around 215pm?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I will not be there early, i don't finish work until 3pm so will be there bout 4.30ish depending on traffic.  Its gonna be nice seeing everyone


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hope you all have a good meet. Sorry I can't be there this time. DH and I are going to visit his parents in Shropshire for a few days.  I promise I will make it to a meet in the new year.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

have a lovely meet ladies.. its my DH Birthday !


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

2.15 is fab thanks Kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great stuff 

see you there


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Enjoy your meet ladies


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ill be there for 3 also so see you all in there.  looking forward to it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

for those who cant make it, maybe see you in jan

really looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Really looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

woohoo. I'm all excited about seeing you all x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

had lovely night ladies great to see you all again ...thanks for lift home taffy ...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great meet girls

omg im shattered and only just got up. latest meet ever lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Lovely to see everyone - 
I got home to lots of lovely festive lights and 3 inflatable snowmen in the drive 
Then I got in through the front door and stepped on the singing "We wish you a Merry Christmas" doormat and woke up hubby and the dog - oops .... so much for sneaking in quietly lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe taffy

i got home to luke playing x box!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lovely to see you all. THanks for the lift Kara, soz was so late!!

Very festive at yours Taffy  

Looking forward to the next


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

taffy hubby was busy all night then ...kara jeff was on playstation when i got in to


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Really enjoyed seeing everyone the ohter night.  I managed to get home without another speeding ticket lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

it was fab to see you all again on monday. look forward to the next meet and thanks all for reading my questions and giving me more to ask. i'm sure je will be pleased when she sees my long list.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix you are more than welcome to have a lift, it was nice to see some drinking lol

great idea bringing your questions queenie


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

For the next meet can we make it a bit closer.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

where you thinking? carmarthen lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Why not we travel further than that lol.  No Neath harvester


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im easy for wherever, maybe we could do one month neath one month bridgend?

what does everyone think?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think thats a good idea.  Bridgend is a long way after working allday


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara. I think it is a great idea to alternate, it is very long way for you pembrokeshire girls


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes im up for that we have already had one meet in Neath so its only fair we all travel a bit rather a few of you travelling hours for a meet.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Was going to say that Neath would be a bit far for me after work (as I work in Bristol) - but just remembered I have a year off from February - woohoo


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

That sounds fair, when is the next meet? The first of 2010.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks sugar, i find it a long journey especially as i normally have to work.  Its only every other anyway.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

You are right, its not fair for a small few to travel lots and lots to travel bugger all.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shall i suggest some dates after crimbo? get that out of the way first lol


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=222126.0


----------

